# 1888 Keywound English(?) Pw



## Jeorge (Mar 31, 2008)

Recently purchased - an 1888 (Based on case hallmark) open face Sterling Silver PW. Sadly, It was bought in a 'sold-as-seen' condition and suffers from a worn down balance pivot and broken roller jewel - Aside from that it's in beautiful condition; The dial has absolutely no chips or hairlines and the case has the odd ding, but the engine turning is sound. The Mainspring also looks new, and the balance wheel appears to be the original one.

Originally thought it was fully working (ticked in shop and also for well over 12 hours on my workbench until I cased it).

Cell/Mobile Phone photos, Forgive the poor quality.










Remember kids! DO NOT WIND!










The only movement photo I have at hand (And you'll be pleased to know that I have indeed invested in a movement holder, I've had too many hairy moments on that velvet pouch...)

Movement SN: 30466, Four Jewels - at current unsure of provenance. I have however, seen very similar balance ###### in my e-travels.










Grr.

Currently at my local watchmakers for a repair estimate, Better photos as and when I get it back!

Back to trawling EvilBay for similar junked movements that I can hopefully steal a balance assembly from.... 

- Jeorge


----------



## Jeorge (Mar 31, 2008)

NB: Can anyone dig up anything about it, my searches have been fruitless so far...

Thanks,

Jeorge


----------

